# Mosconi One 120.4



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a new Mosconi One 120.4, this amp will be replacing the 2 amplifiers that I used at MECA World Finals. Those amps were The Polk PA330 for the tweeters, and the Polk PA660 for the mids. The equipment I am currently running is: Pinoneer 80prs, Audible Physics Arian mids, and Morel MDT-12 tweeters. 

First off, I would like people to understand how small this amp is, 310x200x50 mm. It is incredibly small for the power it has 120 into 4 channels at 4 ohms. It also has a very clean case that is very attractive as well. 










After replacing the amps, I decided to use my original settings just to get a feel for how it sounded in a drop-in scenario. It exceded my expectations by far! This amp has clarity that I personally have not heard before. Mind you I have used quite a few different high-end amplifiers (Adcom, Audioart, Audiosystem X-ion Series, etc.) I have two go-to tracks for vocals. The first one is Lionheart - Of Monsters and Men. The singer sounds so elegant and detailed, her voice is very well pronounced and the switch in singing styles in the song was done seamlessly. The other is Barton hollow - The Civil Wars, This one is a more powerful track that truly has an emotional feel to it, and that is very well represented, I could listen to this track for hours on end and find something new every single time. 

All and all, I cannot find a single flaw with this amplifier, except for the odd remote connection that requires an odd shaped terminal, but hey, if you get it working and plan on keeping it, then the one terminal it comes with should be enough.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Ur rich


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

The_Grimy_One said:


> Ur rich


lol compared to what amps are on its level, I think the price of this amp is more than fair.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Great review. I have mine running a pair of Fi x10's and it definately has the gonads to move them to their mechanical limits. Also a lot cleaner sound than the big cheap Smokestream Tower amp it replaced. I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for. I plan on having my 120.4 and big Zuki that's running my fronts for a long time. Buying good equipment to start with can be a lot cheaper than going cheap gear several times only to sell for a significant loss.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

That's what I have learned lol. I am contemplating buying a matching one to run my pair Ultra Audio A12 subwoofers. I am extremely happy with it so far and every day it just seems to sound better and better!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It definately has the ability to put anything within reason into a stranglehold. I'd buy a matching one for my fronts but what's on them now sounds sooooo sweet and also VERY rare. I think Patrick only made two of them. Mine was going to be a midbass and sub amp in a 4-way setup until that got derailed after reality set in that I couldn't comfortably put x4's in my kicks.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice to see someone post a review on this amp. I was actually thinking of doing just that myself recently - you beat me to it. Ihave mine running bridged on my midbasses. I do have a question for you guys regarding this. When bridging the amp, is it mandatory to run y-splitters to put an rca on all four preout inputs? My previous midbass amp was an Audiosystem Twister F4/380 that I was running bridged. That was able to produce very similar power (290 watts to 340 watts). The Twister amp needed way less gain and seemed like a much more powerful amp even if the Mosconi is alot more refined (best way i can describe it). The Twister had a button on it for bridging for each pair of channels while the Mosconi does not. I really would have liked to hear this one on my midrange/tweeters too but it was too much of a pain to get the wires over to the new amp for this. If I do end up replacing my Audison LRx5.1k (likely with a Mosconi AS200.4), then I will get my chance to hear it as a midrange/tweeter amp. I'm sure it would amaze me there too with its clarity and detail.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Ge_off_me said:


> lol compared to what amps are on its level, I think the price of this amp is more than fair.


What kind of price are we talking?


----------



## WannaBBurly (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm interested as well. I'm thinking 2 of these, one for the front stage (2-way active) and one for 1 or 2 subs...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I just purchased the six channel 60.6 which I'm going to use as a staggered four channel on my front stage as well as the 240.2 for my sub. Can't wait to use them. Also ditching the DQL for a p-dsp.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

jel847 said:


> I just purchased the six channel 60.6 which I'm going to use as a staggered four channel on my front stage as well as the 240.2 for my sub. Can't wait to use them. Also ditching the DQL for a p-dsp.


how much is that roughly? I was looking at the xd600/6 and it actually has better crossovers for my needs than the mosconi.


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

i thought richard clark said all amps sounded the same??


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great review Ge Off Me!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

James, I'm not using splitters with mine. I know you said there isn't a button to push to keep you from having to use them but I could have swore mine had one. They can be a little hard to tell what each one does but it wouldn't hurt to check again. I'd check mine but it's tucked between a seat and a hard place.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> James, I'm not using splitters with mine. I know you said there isn't a button to push to keep you from having to use them but I could have swore mine had one. They can be a little hard to tell what each one does but it wouldn't hurt to check again. I'd check mine but it's tucked between a seat and a hard place.


Mine is shoved between a sub box and a hard place so I can't recheck too This amp does have a 2 channel-4 channel button on it that you might be referring to.The guy I got it from told me to use the amp as a 2 channel amp bridged but with both rca's providing stereo input you have to have the amp in 4 channel mode. In this mode, the amp mixes left and right on each set of inputs. My old Twister had something kind of similar but it was a bridged button and on each set of channels. You only needed one rca input for a mono signal. Personally, on this amp I don't think you get full abilities without a set of y splitters when using it the way I am. It isn't a big deal right now as my midbasses are very happy with what they are getting. I set the gains for 125 watts rms output which is there rated value. Next time I am back there for something I might grab a set of splitters and see what happens too. I am curious if I am missing a whole lot.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, to run stereo bridged at full power you must use splitters so that all inputs are filled. Found that out when I noticed using the 2 channel button was sending basically a full range signal through my midbass and 3" widebanders. 

Once you get that figured out, they're great amplifiers and very small for the power they produce. They look nice too.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

very nice review. 

can you recommend a dealer or online retailer? 

hillbilly SQ, can you compare the sound between the zuki and the mosconi- noticeable differences? thanks.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

avanti1960 said:


> can you recommend a dealer or online retailer?


Check with your local Focal dealers. You should have a couple being in Chicagoland.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

avanti1960 said:


> very nice review.
> 
> can you recommend a dealer or online retailer?
> 
> hillbilly SQ, can you compare the sound between the zuki and the mosconi- noticeable differences? thanks.


I've only run the Zuki on fronts and Mosconi on subs so can't compare. It wouldn't be a good comparison even if I did though because my Zuki isn't one of Patricks production amps. I personally hated his original Eleets which is why I sent it back and kept the one I have.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> I recently purchased a new Mosconi One 120.4, this amp will be replacing the 2 amplifiers that I used at MECA World Finals. Those amps were The Polk PA330 for the tweeters, and the Polk PA660 for the mids. The equipment I am currently running is: Pinoneer 80prs, Audible Physics Arian mids, and Morel MDT-12 tweeters.
> 
> First off, I would like people to understand how small this amp is, 310x200x50 mm. It is incredibly small for the power it has 120 into 4 channels at 4 ohms. It also has a very clean case that is very attractive as well.
> 
> ...


How are you liking these amps now that you have had them for a while. Im looking a replacing mine with 3 of these.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm loving mine. I have the six channel powering my front mids and tweeters and the 240.2 powering my sub. Gobs of clean power and as stated before very small in size. I absolutely love them. I just added a 6to8 for processing.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Im going with 2 120.4 and 1 240.2, already have the Mosconi 6to8. 3 way all active and rear door fills plus sub. Im actually going own in power in the 6 1/2's from 150 to 120 but im hoping its going to sound better.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

The_Grimy_One said:


> What kind of price are we talking?


This question got skipped...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> how much is that roughly? I was looking at the xd600/6 and it actually has better crossovers for my needs than the mosconi.


As did this one.

Why will no one talk about pricing on these things? Everyone must be getting a great deal that they aren't supposed to tell anyone about:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's all in who you know and your affiliation with them. In other words I could tell you but then I'd have to kill youFull retail I think I remember the 120.4 being in the $800 range. No one pays full retail anymore...at least I hope everyone got the memo:worried:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The One 120.4 is $649


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Can you run active with this amp by itself?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Eggroll said:


> Can you run active with this amp by itself?


Regretfully, no. It does not have that elaborate of a crossover. You could use RCA filters though.


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

cobb2819 said:


> Regretfully, no. It does not have that elaborate of a crossover. You could use RCA filters though.


Thanks cobb.

Just picked one used but 10/10 condition, might try to resale it and look elsewhere. 

The amp has to have a bandpass x-over correct to run active correct?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Eggroll said:


> The amp has to have a bandpass x-over correct to run active correct?


Depends on the rest of your equipment it may or may not need one.


----------

